

Return-to-libc Attack - PieSquared
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return-to-libc

======
hedgehog
If you found that interesting there is a fascinating generalization of the
technique in this paper: <http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~hovav/papers/brss08.html>

~~~
yan
That paper is fantastic

